
Hackers steal T-Mobile data on 15M US customers - danseagrave
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-34420879
======
a3n
> "Experian is notifying the individuals who may have been affected _and is
> offering free credit monitoring_ and identity resolution services for two
> years. In addition, government agencies are being notified as required by
> law."

We exposed your personal information. We'll monitor your credit for free. Just
give us more information.

I've always thought that the credit reporting agencies would be a prime target
for data breaches.

